# Dropped in on C&S today



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I dropped in to see Johnny today and bought some product. He still just about had a smile on his face and is hoping to get his site up and running this weekend. The poor guy has had to cancel his hols to sort the mess out which is of course no fault of his own. I wish him all the best.

Freon


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

sssshhhhhhhh 

www.cleanandshiny.net


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

What a mess, real shame about canceling holliday too


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

are you back up and running now??


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

v1nny said:


> are you back up and running now??


20 hours days are killing me at the moment...

But, I think I may be making progress now.

I have started a new site from scratch www.cleanandshiny.net which at the present time only takes Paypal (of which you can pay with a credit card) Graphics are being uploaded as well as the product catalogue, so if something seems odd, hit refresh or F5 and it should be ok.

Bear with me I am getting there.

John

ps. thanks for the kind words


----------



## famoussas (Jul 29, 2007)

What happened to the old site if you don't mind me asking?I know it's been down for a while.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

famoussas said:


> What happened to the old site if you don't mind me asking?I know it's been down for a while.


The host and company that provided the site have gone bust.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Ouch. 

Have you ever thought about getting a dedicated server mate. Alternatively, use an American host with a good pedigree like Beachcomber.net

They have been running for over 5 years and are one of the best hosts I have ever used. Plus their servers are cheaper than anything you can get in the UK. Plus their loading times are superb in the UK.

Cheers - Hotwaxxx


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> sssshhhhhhhh
> 
> www.cleanandshiny.net


Sorry


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Is this a new product? Chemical Guys Bug Bugger & Tar Remover 

A bug bugger??


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

hotwaxxx2007 said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Have you ever thought about getting a dedicated server mate. Alternatively, use an American host with a good pedigree like Beachcomber.net
> 
> ...


I don't doubt that John uses what he thinks is best for C&S. He knows a thing or two about IT, and something like the company going pop is a little unforseen and unavoidable.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

freon warrior said:


> Sorry


Nah all good mate 

I was just being coy


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

drpellypo said:


> Is this a new product? Chemical Guys Bug Bugger & Tar Remover
> 
> A bug bugger??


NO its Strong Wash with a new name


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Nah all good mate
> 
> I was just being coy


Cool, good to talk to you today

Cheers

Freon


----------

